# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Liczne moczany bezpostaciowe

## tkk

Witam, niedawno miałem badanie ogólne moczu i jedynym niepokojącym wynikiem jaki otrzymalem jest liczny wskaźnik moczanów bezpostaciowych, czy to normalne czy jest to jakas anomalia ? nie ma podanej normy kolo tego tak jak w innych

----------


## AnnMarie

Jeśli nie masz żadnych innych niepokojących dolegliwości tj. częste parcia na pęcherz, pieczenie cewki moczowej czy też bóle podbrzusza, to mozna to zostawić bez leczenia, ewentualnie możesz lekarza poprosic o poradę w sprawie dobrania suplementów zakwaszających mocz, poza tym dużo trzeba pić żeby wypłukać te moczany.
Jeśli masz jakieś z powyżej wymienionych dolegliwości to może oznaczać zakażenie dróg moczowych.

----------


## tkx

prawdopodobnie oznacza to jedynie dziedziczną podatność na kamienie nerkowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie masz żadnych innych niepokojących dolegliwości tj. częste parcia na pęcherz, pieczenie cewki moczowej czy też bóle podbrzusza, to mozna to zostawić bez leczenia, ewentualnie możesz lekarza poprosic o poradę w sprawie dobrania suplementów zakwaszających mocz, poza tym dużo trzeba pić żeby wypłukać te moczany.
> Jeśli masz jakieś z powyżej wymienionych dolegliwości to może oznaczać zakażenie dróg moczowych.


Ale bzdury. Moczany występują w moczach kwaśnych. Raczej suplementy odkwaszające musiałaby jeść. W środowisku mocniej kwaśnym ilość moczanów wzrośnie. 
Chcesz ją zabić?

----------


## basia31

no wlasnie u mnie w wyniku tez stwierdzono  liczne moczany bezpostaciowe tylko ja mam ciagle parcie na mocz latam ciagle sikac ale normalnie siusiam nic mnie nie piecze prosze o porade

----------

